# أفكار ودراسات جدوي ومشروعات مصرية وعربية



## دكتورأحمدزكي (13 مايو 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم – بعد ثورة شعوب عظيمة لازم يكون الخيار الأول لينا هو صنع منتجاتنا وماكيناتنا بإيدينا، طب الموضوع صعب ، ومعقد ، ومكلف جدا؟؟ تفتكروا كده؟؟ طب إيه البديل ؟ سألتني بقي إيه البديل ، أكيد فكرت إنك مهندس أو صيدلي أوكيميائي أو حتي مؤهل متوسط ، فمش معقول تخلي مشروعات لازم تبقي بتاعة المصريين ، وناس تانية تعملها بدالك ، لأ وإيه تكلفتها ف معظم الأحوال أقل من تكلفة تأسيس محل تجاري أو صيدلية!! يعني مثلا مين فينا فكر إنه يفتح مشروع تقطير واستخلاص زيوت عطرية ثابتة وطيارة ؟ عارفين فيه عجز أد إيه ف مصر والعالم العربي في الزيوت والمستخلصات ، وتعرف إنك ممكن تشتغل ع التصدير لدولة واحدة أو العمل للسوق المحلي لمحافظة واحدة وما تقدرش تكفيها احتياجاتها م الأطنان المطلوبة؟ لأ وتعرف إن تكلفة المشروع الأولية لا تزيد عن 50 ألف جنيه مكن وأقل من نصهم خامات؟!! طب بلاش دي ، حد فكر يعمل أكياس المياه بتاعة المضاد الحيوي الشرب ، تكلفة المشروع زي اللي فوقه تقريبا ، وفيه عجز دائم ف السوق المصرية ليها ؟!! ، طب حد حاول يعمل فكرة مفيش أسهل منها ف تصنيع الشنط البلاستيك ؟ وده مشروع مش كيميائي ولا دوائي لكن يتعمل بأقل تكلفة ويدر أعلي ربحية؟!! ، بلاش كل ده، حد فكر ف تصنيع الكحول الإيثيلي من المولاس أو م الورق أو السكريات؟؟ وأكيد نعرف زيادة الطلب المصري والعالمي ع الكحول الإيثيلي عشان ابتدوا يخلطوه بالبنزين للعربيات بنسب بتزيد كل سنة؟ وحد عارف إن مكسب المشروع 150% ع الأقل ودورته 3 شهور ، وتكلفته برضه مش كبيرة؟ ، طب حتي عاوز تصنع مستحضرات مصرية تحد شوية م الاستيراد ، تشتغل فيها لو ليك ف الدعاية ومالكش ف التصنيع ووجع الدماغ ، طب ليه ما تعملش كده ، برضه أرخص م البقالة!! وغيرها كثير ، تعمل نشارة خشب للمزارع ، وتعمل مكن كبس كراتين البيض ، تعمل محطة مياه للتقطير وصنع مياه معدنية ، تعيد تصنيع الورق والكرتون من مخلفاتهم ، وغير كده كتير جدا . إحنا عشان كده يا شباب عملنا مبادرة مصرية ، اسمها مبادرة مصر معاك ، لتشجيع الصناعات المتناهية الصغر والصغيرة والمتوسطة علي مستوي الجمهورية ، وبنقدم فيها الدعم الفني ، وكمان دراسات الجدوي ، وحلول فنية وتمويلية وأفكار لمشروعات صغيرة للشباب ، مع دراسة تسويقية وتوجيه لصاحب المشروع للسوق الملائم لسلعه المنتجة ،وكمان معانا مهندسين يصمموا وينفذوا الماكينات المطلوبة بأرخص الأسعار. يا تري مين معانا يا شباب ؟؟ اللي عاوز يشارك بعلم أو خبرة أو تسويق أو إدارة أو طالب يبدأمشروع أو إنتاج ياريت يتواصل معانا ، واحنا مؤمنين ،بأمر الله ،إن المبادرة حتتحول لمبادرة عربية شاملة للمشروعات الصغيرة علي مستوي العالم العربي ، برجاء التواصل معنا علي هذا المنتدي أو ع الهوتميل أو علي زيرو مائة ستة اثنان زيرو ثلاثة تسعة اثنان وعشرون سواء اللي عاوز يكون معانا ف المبادرة أو طالب فكرة أو مساعدة فنية أو دراسة جدوي لمشروع ، وربنا يوفقنا لصدقة جارية لرفع الاقتصاد المصري والعربي.[/FONT]*


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (14 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم شىء عظيم


----------



## yasser alieldin (17 مايو 2012)

kalam gameel barak allah fekom


----------



## ابو الكيمياء (1 يوليو 2012)

اخى بارك الله فيك هل من الممكن ان تدلنى على كيفية صناعة منظفات صناعية وطريقة عملها


----------



## حاملة المفاتيح (6 أغسطس 2012)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## seco (27 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
ممكن يا دكتور توضح م المقصود بـ "فكرة مفيش أسهل منها ف تصنيع الشنط البلاستيك"
لان اللي اعرفة ان البلاستك يلزمه ماكينات خاصة بالنفخ وغيره وهذه الماكينات مكلفة
مع الشكر


----------

